# Concussion.



## IKE (Jul 28, 2018)

While painting outside early Thursday morning coming down I missed the last step on a step ladder and pretty much landed on the back of my head, I sat on the ground a few minutes (cussing and telling myself what a clumsy SOB I am) and then got up and painted another fours hours till the heat told me that it was time to call it a day......after the fall during the time I was painting I did feel 'off' if you know what I mean.

Yesterday morning waking up a couple of the classic symptoms of a concussion reared their ugly head.....when waking I eased up and sat on the side of the bed like always and immediately after going from full horizontal to a sitting position I felt *'extremely'* dizzy and nauseous and had to sit there for a few minutes till the room stopped spinning and my stomach calmed down.....the same thing happened last night when going to bed and again this morning when I woke up.

The back of my head and neck are a little tender but so far no vision problems or headaches but if I move my head very fast to the left or right or up and down it makes me dizzy and I do feel just a little 'off' / fuzzy.

Reading about it, it looks like concussion symptoms can appear immediately after the head trauma or up to a few days afterwards and can last for days, weeks or even months and for mild concussions about the only thing that they recommend is rest.

If the symptoms get worse I'll go to the doc but for now I'm just going to cool my heals for a few days and see what happens.....hopefully I'll be doing better by Wed. so I can return to the several days of painting that needs to be completed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2018)

Ike, I'm sorry to hear this.  I wish you'd go to your local urgent care today for a check.  Please take care.


----------



## Lara (Jul 28, 2018)

Do you think maybe you should call the doc and ask if they think it's okay to just rest and wait at home? fftobed:

There's no charge or inconvenience to ask the nurse, right?

Meanwhile, they can add it to your records in case you ever have another fall...multiple concussions can be an issue as I'm sure you know.

What a trooper you were to continue working for 4 hours in this heat. Take care :rose:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't think I would wait to call the doctor. I would be pretty sure they would want you to come in.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 28, 2018)

Go to a dr , urgent care or ER . ASAP It could help prevent future concequences to your brain!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't think I would wait to call the doctor. I would be pretty sure they would want you to come in.


Yes they would want you to come in. Call your doctor. Theres always one on call!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2018)

Error, duplicate post


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2018)

A head injury should always be looked at immediately. Don't wait. Go to doctor now.

You surely know you should see a doctor. What did you expect...for us to say "Aw shucks, forget it, you'll be fine"?

Also read about actress Natasha Richardson, deceased wife of Liam Neeson.
http://www.today.com/id/29733775/ns...ent-could-have-saved-richardson/#.W10CpGeJI2w

Take care.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2018)

A Head Injury is NOT something to take lightly.  If you are experiencing ANY effects, you should seek medical attention ASAP.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2018)

IKE said:


> While painting outside early Thursday morning coming down I missed the last step on a step ladder and pretty much landed on the back of my head, I sat on the ground a few minutes (cussing and telling myself what a clumsy SOB I am) and then got up and painted another fours hours till the heat told me that it was time to call it a day......after the fall during the time I was painting I did feel 'off' if you know what I mean.
> 
> Yesterday morning waking up a couple of the classic symptoms of a concussion reared their ugly head.....when waking I eased up and sat on the side of the bed like always and immediately after going from full horizontal to a sitting position I felt *'extremely'* dizzy and nauseous and had to sit there for a few minutes till the room stopped spinning and my stomach calmed down.....the same thing happened last night when going to bed and again this morning when I woke up.



Ike, it may have been dehydration also.  I think you mentioned recently being outside doing yardwork in the hot sun and getting sick and dehydrated.  Plain water with a little bit of juice for flavor or coconut water can be good things to drink to keep hydrated.

Back when I was working I let myself get dehydrated.  I wasn't drinking any water to speak of throughout the day, and was having only coffee, which acts as a diuretic.  Anyway, I started feeling very dizzy and lightheaded, I started seeing 'floaters' in the air at the side of my head in my peripheral vision and slight nausea.  I had to sit down for awhile until the dizziness left me.  When I got home I started consciously drinking water, even during the night I'd force myself to have the small glass in the bathroom filled with water.  I started bring a bottle of filtered water with me to work and drinking it throughout the day.  There were only fans at work, so it was hot in summer and you did sweat.

Did you drink fluids before and during your paint job outside in the hot sun?  Did you just get up and literally paint for 4 more hours without taking a short break to drink something?  I hope it's not as serious as a concussion Ike, but dehydration popped into my head immediately when I read your thread.  Now that we're older we can't do the things we used to do without consequences, like working all day in the hot sun...gotta pace yourself, work early morning or in cool of evening, take frequent breaks with water.  Take care my friend.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ike,I'm sorry you fell and hope you have listen to what the other posters have suggested.
PLease keep us updated on  how your are doing I'll,keep you in my nightly prayers Sue


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2018)

Concussions are serious. You aren’t even suppose to sleep the entire night through. 
You should get checked out but I agree with Seabreeze in that you possibly had signs of dehydration which are similar to concussion.
 Take care of yourself IKE.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2018)

I'll join the go see a doctor chorus!

Meanwhile, maybe you can convince Mama that you developed a little touch of amnesia from the fall.







Good luck!


----------



## bingo (Jul 28, 2018)

my grandson got a concussion playing "football" ...dr told him his brain will heal..but no naps..i never heard of that prescription. ..i'd shock my brain to hear dr say NO NAP.
anyway fish oil's supposed to be good for it


----------



## IKE (Jul 29, 2018)

I finally went to a minor emergency clinic around 11 o'clock this morning and after what I felt was a pretty through exam the doctor told me that what I have is a classic / text book class 2 concussion.

I still have the same symptoms; fuzzy head feeling, dull extremely light headache, quick head movements make me dizzy, nausea and when going from vertical to horizontal the room spins......the key to the doc not having me do a CT scan today is that my symptoms have remained the same and have not worsened since the accident on Thursday.

He feels that I should be back to feeling better in 3 to 7 weeks but if any of my current symptoms do worsen or if my vision changes for the worse he wants me back in immediately.

He said for me to take the concussion very seriously and that rest, staying out of the heat as much as possible and no physical exertion are important to the healing process.

There may possibly be a bright side to this.....maybe by the time I heal up the other fella that volunteered to help me paint the exterior of our Masonic Lodge should be almost finished.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 29, 2018)

Glad you went to doctor, Ike.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2018)

You  the did right thing, Ike. Follow your doc's advice and I hope you feel better soon. Yeah, I guess you got out of the rest of the painting!    

:woohoo1:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the update Ike, I hope your symptoms lessen and you recover completely.  Please take it easy.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stay safe especially in this heat!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2018)

Ike, are you still experiencing any bad side effects from your concussion?


----------



## IKE (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for asking SB.

Things don't seem to have worsened so I guess I'm still about the same......constant very light headache, get dizzy if I move my head too quick, room spins when going from vertical to horizontal or visa versa (getting in and out of bed) and the actual impact area on the back of my head is still a little tender. I showered earlier and dropped the soap and when I stood back up everything was spinning so bad I had to steady myself by leaning against the shower stall walls for a few  seconds.

I'm not a very patient person but I've been reading about concussions and it can take months for the brain to recover / heal so I guess I shouldn't expect overnight results.

I can still do pretty much what I want but I go at it a little bit slower.....I probably shouldn't have but I mowed, ran the weedeater and trimmed bushes for almost three hours yesterday and my headache was noticeably heavier. 

It's been about 14-16 days since the fall and I'm debating about going back (or not) to the doc and demanding (nicely) a CT-Scan which would show brain bleeding, bad bruising or 'clots' <----- which from I've read are a big deal and can be life threatening.

Knowing how she is (a worry wart) I haven't been telling mama about how I'm not feeling much better and when she asks I just say, "I'm doing alright".


----------



## AprilT (Aug 11, 2018)

How awful this happened to you, please do get a follow-up, not something to just let take it's course.  This really requires you to get back with your doctor to make sure everything checks out fine.  

Be well.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2018)

Ike,  What happened to you is NO  laughing  matter.  I'm glad you consulted  the doctors.

Keep us  updated  please.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2018)

Glad you finally went to the doctor. It will take time. Be patient and relax. The work will still be there when you are better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2018)

IKE said:


> Things don't seem to have worsened so I guess I'm still about the same......constant very light headache, get dizzy if I move my head too quick, room spins when going from vertical to horizontal or visa versa (getting in and out of bed) and the actual impact area on the back of my head is still a little tender.
> 
> I showered earlier and dropped the soap and when I stood back up everything was spinning so bad I had to steady myself by leaning against the shower stall walls for a few  seconds.
> 
> ...



Ike, that's very serious and you really shouldn't be pushing yourself right now.  Hire some kid or a handyman to do your yard work until you're feeling 100%.  Really....three hours of yard work in the hot sun again after your recent problems.  Slow down already my friend, and give yourself some TLC.

 Being dizzy and having the room spinning can be extremely dangerous for you, you shouldn't even be showering without your wife keeping an eye/ear out for you.  You really should tell her the real deal about everything you're experiencing, and if you're having an episode, vocalize and tell her as it's happening so she can be there to help if needed.  She loves you, she will worry about you, please don't shut her out.

I think you should see the doc again and try to get a CT scan, let him know everything that's happening too, including the headaches.  Good luck, take it easy. :sentimental:


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> don't shut her out.
> 
> I think you should see the doc again and try to get a CT scan, let him know everything that's happening too, including the headaches.  Good luck, take it easy. :sentimental:




SB I don't look at it as shutting mama out or keeping her in the dark I look at it as keeping her from worrying.......right or wrong I've always been that way.

I just looked again at my copy of the discharge form from the day I went to the minor emergency clinic and it says to return in three days if not feeling better but I *very distinctly* recall the doctor telling me to return in two weeks if I wasn't better......today is the 15th day since my visit so I think I may go ahead and go back over there later this morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes IKE- please go!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes IKE- please go!


Ditto.....                                ^^^^^^


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> SB I don't look at it as shutting mama out or keeping her in the dark I look at it as keeping her from worrying.......right or wrong I've always been that way.
> 
> I just looked again at my copy of the discharge form from the day I went to the minor emergency clinic and it says to return in three days if not feeling better but I *very distinctly* recall the doctor telling me to return in two weeks if I wasn't better......today is the 15th day since my visit so I think I may go ahead and go back over there later this morning.



My man does the same thing and I get their reasoning BUT...

do a follow up please. Be a good boy IKE:grin:


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2018)

I just returned from the minor emergency clinic and luckily (because doctors rotate in those places) I had the same doctor I had two weeks ago.

I told him that my symptoms hadn't worsened, except I may feel just a tad more of a headache, but by the same token they hadn't got better either.

He said that all my symptoms were completely normal for a concussion but because I felt that my headache may be a little worse he wants me to have a CT-scan.

While there they called a place in town that does nothing but x-rays and CT-scans and they are closed on Sunday but they left a message with my info (and followed it up with a fax) for them to call me tomorrow to set up a appointment for a CT-scan.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> I just returned from the minor emergency clinic and luckily (because doctors rotate in those places) I had the same doctor I had two weeks ago.
> 
> I told him that my symptoms hadn't worsened, except I may feel just a tad more of a headache, but by the same token they hadn't got better either.
> 
> ...


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 12, 2018)

IKE said:


> I just returned from the minor emergency clinic and luckily (because doctors rotate in those places) I had the same doctor I had two weeks ago.
> 
> I told him that my symptoms hadn't worsened, except I may feel just a tad more of a headache, but by the same token they hadn't got better either.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you had the followup appointment and are having the scan, Ike.   We are all concerned about you.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 12, 2018)

:thumbsup1:Ike


----------



## IKE (Aug 14, 2018)

My CT-Scan is scheduled for 1:00 p.m. tomorrow (8-15)......the fella that does the scan will then know what all of us here have known for quite a while.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 14, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 55108



See IKE.
No biggie:lofl:


----------



## IKE (Aug 16, 2018)

The CT scan showed a slight swelling of the brain from the fall / concussion but thankfully no bleeding as far as they could tell.....I was given a prescription for anti inflammatories for the swelling as well as a prescription for anti vertigo pills to help with the dizziness.

I was told to go immediately to the emergency room if the symptoms worsened and to come back in for a followup in two weeks if things stayed the same or even if they improved......if things don't worsen I was told to expect *at least *a four month recovery time.

Given time I'll bounce back from this just like I always have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

Glad they haven't found any bleeding so far Ike, and gave you medicine for the inflammation and dizziness.  Glad you're doing the right thing, wishing you the best.  Hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the update IKE. So now you have remedies, and your brain is still in there! layful: I'm glad you're going to be fine. Take things easy.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for the update IKE. So now you have remedies, and your brain is still in there! layful: I'm glad you're going to be fine. Take things easy.


  Glad for you!!


----------



## IKE (Aug 17, 2018)

The anti vertigo pills I was prescribed are really potent as far as making a person drowsy goes.

I was given 25 mg tablets of Meclizine (generic for Antivert) and I took one around 5:30 p.m. yesterday, I went to bed around 8:30 p.m. or so and I didn't feel drowsy but I got up this morning around 5:00 a.m. still feeling sleepy, stayed up till around 6:30 and then went back to bed and just woke up at 8:30 a.m. and I still feel a little cloudy.

I'm supposed to take three 25 mg tablets a day but I'm not going to walk around feeling fuzzy and groggy all day (I'd rather feel dizzy) so I'm going to cut them in half and see how that goes.

I've never used or own a pill cutter but this one from Walgreen's, for around $6.50, seems to be rated pretty good.....I dunno.

Update 10:10 a.m........my doctor just called to check on me and I told him about the problem I was having with the Meclizine and he said that it would be fine with him if I cut back to 1/2 a pill three times a day.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> *The anti vertigo pills I was prescribed are really potent as far as making a person drowsy goes.*
> 
> I was given 25 mg tablets of Meclizine (generic for Antivert) and I took one around 5:30 p.m. yesterday, I went to bed around 8:30 p.m. or so and I didn't feel drowsy but I got up this morning around 5:00 a.m. still feeling sleepy, stayed up till around 6:30 and then went back to bed and just woke up at 8:30 a.m. and I still feel a little cloudy.
> 
> ...



Yes, I know, as Antirvert  is what I have been prescribed and have continued to take my episodes for well over a decade.  I only will use it when I have an extreme episode as it completely puts me out of commission for the day.  Now I just try to do something calming or mostly lie down for lighter episodes at least till I feel better.  

Avoid staring at bright or flashing lights, 3d movies not good either, I have a whole list of things to avoid I'm sure you know to not get up abruptly.  Might seem extreme so some who don't have to deal with this, but having had to deal with this on a permanent basis, learning coping mechanism is what makes it more possible to function day to day on top of having a seizure disorder.

Anyway IKE, glad you are getting some help and I hope things clear up and get much better for you soon.  Most people don't end up with long term vertigo so keep your chin up.


----------



## IKE (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm taking myself off of Meclizine / Antivert, even at 1/2 dose it's really messing me up......I'm always groggy and fuzzy headed, having weird dreams, makes me irritable and my heartbeat races frequently.

I'll stay on the anti inflammatories but till I heal up I'd rather feel dizzy once in awhile during the day than take anymore of the Meclizine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2018)

Hope you feel back to normal soon Ike, good that at least you're staying on the anti-inflammatory meds....thinking of you.


----------

